# Done with both of them



## JLarkin (May 9, 2009)

Finally, here they are.  Yay


----------



## JLarkin (May 9, 2009)

*one more*


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 9, 2009)

they are stunning! great looking bikes.
I'm going to delete the extra post for you.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 9, 2009)

Very nice looking bikes!  Just out of curiosity, what colors of paint did you use, and how was it applied?
Thanks!


----------



## Monark52 (May 9, 2009)

Nice bikes, top notch work!


----------



## JLarkin (May 9, 2009)

They are all 2007 Chrysler colors.  Maroon = Red Rock (deleted the pearl so they would be solid color), White = Cool Vanilla, Gold stripe = Linen Gold.  They are basecoat/clearcoat paintjobs.  I liked this white because it gives a more antique look than just plain white. This was a 3 month project and yes I have more in them that I would like to but in the end it was worth it.  There are flaws and the work is not perfect but overall they are good.  They ride super smooth and those springs really work.  Thanks very much for the compliments.  I learned so much on this site to help me and I appreciate it.  Hopefully I can pay it back.


----------



## cyclingday (May 9, 2009)

*What more can I say?*

Absolutely spectacular!


----------



## halfatruck (May 9, 2009)

I've got a close cousin to yours.......


----------



## pedal alley (May 9, 2009)

nice work.
do it all yourself ?
what type spring 
did you use ?


----------



## SimpleMan (May 10, 2009)

I love them.........I'm working on a pair of Cleveland Welding bikes myself and yours are great inspiration and motivation.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 10, 2009)

Great Job! Its always a good feeling to be done now go ride and have fun


----------



## halfatruck (May 10, 2009)

PM sent......


----------



## wave1960 (May 10, 2009)

*Sturmey Hubs*

Just Curious if you used 3 speed hubs with coaster brakes? I considered going to 3 speed or 7 speed nexus w/ my CWC. I laced up the 2 speed Bendix that was on it instead. I hope I don't regret it. Bike is awesome. love the colors.


----------



## JLarkin (May 11, 2009)

Nice bike!  Where'd you get the headlight?


----------



## supper15fiets (May 11, 2009)

...very nice work!:eek:


----------



## wave1960 (May 11, 2009)

*The headlight*

I got from someone on here or the Schwinn forum, It was worth the cost I think.


----------

